# leapord gecko female pregnant problem!



## alexburton (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey guys, so I'm very new to this so bare with me. I have never owned gecko's before but know a bit about them, still learning. 

Well, yesterday I received 2 leopard geckos (one male and one female) from a family that had them for around 1 year. Previous to that they were kept for 6 months by another family, So they're around a year and a half old. When I received them the family said that the male keeps eating all the food and doesn't let the female have any, and so she is really thin, and also that she is often very thin. 

My friend (a reptile fanatic) said that she was very underweight and looks very thin - you can see her hip bones. She also has two eggs. So we have put her in a seperate viv with everything she needs. 

The only problem is she won't eat or try anything. Today I am trying to give her Revitalive - aids reptile recovery via a pipette. I've also try getting her to lick a spoon with calcium on it but she didn't seem to have any.

Any other ideas in trying to get her to eat? I've put in wax worms, crickets etc. She just looks tired and isn't bother with any food.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

You could try upping the temps a little, sometimes poorly geckos respond better to higher heat. If she is carrying eggs I think she may have problems laying them too if she is so unwell. I would advise a trip to a good reptile vet for some advice.


----------



## alexburton (Aug 5, 2014)

Debbie1962 said:


> You could try upping the temps a little, sometimes poorly geckos respond better to higher heat. If she is carrying eggs I think she may have problems laying them too if she is so unwell. I would advise a trip to a good reptile vet for some advice.



I will give it a shot, thank you. Think that may be the best bet thank again!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

There are several problems in one there for you! I don't envy you or the poor little girl. I would however advise that you make a trip to the vet. They could assist in helping get her some nutrition as well as take a look at how she'll handle the rest of being pregnant.

Hope all ends well for you.


----------

